# It's good to moan!



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, so it's time for me to renew the insurance on my RS Megane and got a renewal through Elephant for £530. I didn't think was really too bad considering some of the premiums people have to pay.

But as is always the case I went online to see if I could beat that price a little and got a quote from Admiral (same bloody company :wall: ) for £495 which I knew Elephant would match. 

Anyway, I did a bit more hunting and thought I'd try Adrian Flux as I'd heard good things. Put all my details in and got an e-mail quote through of £430!!!! :doublesho:doublesho

So I phone them up keen to take out the policy and after some debate about the registered keeper get told that for the quote I did online the actual price was £530. Whaaaaaat!! Get put through to some other companies who couldn't go lower than £800. 

Ended up calling Adrian Flux back as I didn't think it was right that an online quote you phone up about goes up by £100 for no reason. Eventually ended up speaking to a manager who agreed I could have the policy for £430 as I was quoted originally. 

I don't get why insurance companies insist on trying it on as potentially they'd have lost a customer to another insurer for not honouring the quote they initially gave. 

So in the end a very good quote I'm really pleased with but why does everything with insurance have to be sorted by having a bit of a moan about it!


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Grinds my gears as well. They're all crooks in my experience. However, by far the worst I've come across are Tesco. Wait until you've paid etc and then start insisting on trackers and things.

Go compare, moneysupermarket etc, EVERY time. They get zero loyalty from me.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Absolutely right mate, they all out to pull one over the customer. It's shocking really! 

What gets me most is the price comparison web sites. I do a quote direct through Admiral and it's it's £495. Go through Gocompare or Confused.com and it's over £600. How many people just assume that those prices are the best they can do and don't go direct to the insurers!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Absolutely right mate, they all out to pull one over the customer. It's shocking really!
> 
> What gets me most is the price comparison web sites. I do a quote direct through Admiral and it's it's £495. Go through Gocompare or Confused.com and it's over £600. How many people just assume that those prices are the best they can do and don't go direct to the insurers!


Due to ease. Most people are ignorant and will believe what they are told.

Comparison sites not only don't give you the cheapest price but they often push the excess up to make the rates look slightly better.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

TO be 100% honest when it comes to renewal and Im ringing round for prices I always lie what my renewal price is.Like last year my insurance was £385,Im looking for below £320 atleast.So Ill take my renewal and knock £50 off.
If they want to business the'll come up with a real world price,if not they wont be getting my money.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Very true mate, I would imagine a high % of people just let their policy renew every year. 

I was talking to a friend of my mum who has a mid 90s BMW 320 and it's costing her £800ish. She's in her 50s now so it should be a lot lower but she just lets the policy renew so is paying well over the odds.


----------

